# New PMSM



## VadShe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello,
We have developed new type of PMSM, performed a patent search and did not find anything like this. 
http://motresres.com/branding/toroidal-permanent-magnet-electrical-motoree/
May be someone saw something like that before?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Vadshe
Your motors should be good for racing application.
Do you plan to make larger motors for motorcycles ?
Around 130kW.
Do you have any connection to Emrax ?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

This sort of reminds me of a Gramme Ring motor.

Won't most of the flux be inside the toroidal core--how weak is the field outside the core that interacts with the magnets to create the torque?

The 3-d drawings and modelling is great and very interesting, can you please explain more about how the motor works.


----------



## VadShe (Jun 12, 2018)

RIPPERTON said:


> Hi Vadshe
> Your motors should be good for racing application.
> Do you plan to make larger motors for motorcycles ?
> Around 130kW.
> Do you have any connection to Emrax ?


Hi RIPPERTON,
Yes of course, i know Emrax. It is very good motors.
We are developing at first 15 kW to check all parameters 
and technological problems. The next step will be 50 kW.


----------



## VadShe (Jun 12, 2018)

kennybobby said:


> This sort of reminds me of a Gramme Ring motor.
> 
> Won't most of the flux be inside the toroidal core--how weak is the field outside the core that interacts with the magnets to create the torque?
> 
> The 3-d drawings and modelling is great and very interesting, can you please explain more about how the motor works.


Thank you for Gramme Ring motor information, I've never seen him before.
The field on the gap around 0.5-0.7 Tesla, depend on conductor wire diameter.
The principle of operation of this motor is based on the Lorentz force, like coreless motors. The motor consists of magnetic spirals and coils spirals wound on the toroidal magnetic core. If untwist these spirals we can get two magnets poles and 6 wire under the magnets.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking at the performance map, and re-plotting it as tq vs speed, it appears that torque is a dual function of speed. The starting or stall-speed torque appears very low. How will this perform with a large inertial load? What controls the torque at a given speed and determines which torque path is used?

Compare this to the tq-speed curve for a DC PM or an AC motor the nature of your motor torque is puzzling and doesn't appear useful for EV applications.


----------



## VadShe (Jun 12, 2018)

kennybobby said:


> Looking at the performance map, and re-plotting it as tq vs speed, it appears that torque is a dual function of speed. The starting or stall-speed torque appears very low. How will this perform with a large inertial load? What controls the torque at a given speed and determines which torque path is used?
> 
> Compare this to the tq-speed curve for a DC PM or an AC motor the nature of your motor torque is puzzling and doesn't appear useful for EV applications.


It is only performance map, we can't understand the torque behave from it. In our case torque linear depend on current and don't have any dependendence from frequency . The Lorentz force F= [IxB]*l , create the torque in a motor.


----------



## VadShe (Jun 12, 2018)

kennybobby said:


> This sort of reminds me of a Gramme Ring motor.
> 
> Won't most of the flux be inside the toroidal core--how weak is the field outside the core that interacts with the magnets to create the torque?
> 
> The 3-d drawings and modelling is great and very interesting, can you please explain more about how the motor works.


Thank you for Gramme Ring motor information, I've never seen him before.
The field on the gap around 0.5-0.7 Tesla, depend on conductor wire diameter.
The principle of operation of this motor is based on the Lorentz force, like coreless motors. The motor consists of magnetic spirals and coils spirals wound on the toroidal magnetic core. If untwist these spirals we can get two magnets poles and 6 wire under the magnets.


----------



## VadShe (Jun 12, 2018)

kennybobby said:


> This sort of reminds me of a Gramme Ring motor.
> 
> Won't most of the flux be inside the toroidal core--how weak is the field outside the core that interacts with the magnets to create the torque?
> 
> The 3-d drawings and modelling is great and very interesting, can you please explain more about how the motor works.


Thank you for Gramme Ring motor information, I've never seen him before.
The field on the gap around 0.5-0.7 Tesla, depend on conductor wire diameter.
The principle of operation of this motor is based on the Lorentz force, like coreless motors. The motor consists of magnetic spirals and coils spirals wound on the toroidal magnetic core. If untwist these spirals we can get two magnets poles and 6 wire under the magnets.


----------



## VadShe (Jun 12, 2018)

kennybobby said:


> This sort of reminds me of a Gramme Ring motor.
> 
> Won't most of the flux be inside the toroidal core--how weak is the field outside the core that interacts with the magnets to create the torque?
> 
> The 3-d drawings and modelling is great and very interesting, can you please explain more about how the motor works.


Thank you for Gramme Ring motor information, I've never seen him before.
The field on the gap around 0.5-0.7 Tesla, depend on conductor wire diameter.
The principle of operation of this motor is based on the Lorentz force, like coreless motors. The motor consists of magnetic spirals and coils spirals wound on the toroidal magnetic core. If untwist these spirals we can get two magnets poles and 6 wire under the magnets.


----------

